# This is the last one - for now!



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

This is Lucy


















She's my 4th.. Hopefully she'll be a good friend to my little neutered boy. She's so sweet and little and soft. I can't believe i have another baby!


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

aw, she's cute  but why are you stopping at 4?? i've got 4 now and i'm getting 3 more within the next two weeks.. 4 just isn't enough!


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

She looks so vibrant. She's gorgeous.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

What a doll, I love that color.


----------



## Trixie-Trix (Jun 2, 2008)

Cute little rattie...In the first picture it looks like she is stalking something..or someone...haha but she is adorable.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Haha!

First picture: I'm gonna getcha! I'm coming to getcha!
Second picture: Well, I dunno, but that's just frikin' cute.


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

4 is plenty for now, the space is becoming, scarce. and my 2 males have problems letting other rattys in, they're argumentative. But honestly little Lucy is kinda plain .. but she was the first one i picked up and she was so adorable .. so i said "i will take her home!"


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

Four is a good number. I love my seven boys dearly but my goodness do they ever churn out the poop, not to mention all the rat laundry I have to do, all the cereal and dog food I have to buy, and when I'm neglectful and don't latch the cage carefully before I leave, that's a lot of rats to fish out of the closet/out from under the dresser/wherever (the room they are in is rat proof though, so no worries).

As for plainness, no big deal. Six of mine fall into the Berkshire/Irish/Variberk category, and they are all black or a shade of blue, except for Sam, my little agouti bareback. They are not the most fascinating bunch as far as coat variety but they have just the cutest little faces and tons of personality, which is really the most important thing.


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know that introductions went GREAT!!!!

























That's my new little girl with my previously abused little rescue, he did awesome with her! i'm so happy that he finally has a friend! 

I did have a question though, since he is cage aggressive with me, is it possible that once i finally put them in together he could become really hostile with her? 
I've been thinking about getting a FN and i figure maybe i'll get one, set it up, and then put them together in it, that way it's not HIS ... good idea?


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

congrats on then introduction!!!


----------

